# Visa APS to Salarié



## Nishtha Panday (7 mo ago)

Hi,
I'm in the process of changing my visa from APS to Salarié.
Apparently it seems like the process has changed after April 2022, now they are renewing another APS until the end date of first APS which says that the person can now work. And afterwards the process is going other road
Is anyone going through same process? 

It would be good to be in contact.

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, you don't change your visa status until the visa you're currently on is up for renewal. At that point, you present whatever documents are needed for the new status and the "renewal" includes the change of status. But for a salarié visa (actually residence permit) you will need to work with your employer to obtain the proper paperwork. They should be able to help you with that.


----------



## Nishtha Panday (7 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally speaking, you don't change your visa status until the visa you're currently on is up for renewal. At that point, you present whatever documents are needed for the new status and the "renewal" includes the change of status. But for a salarié visa (actually residence permit) you will need to work with your employer to obtain the proper paperwork. They should be able to help you with that.





Bevdeforges said:


> Generally speaking, you don't change your visa status until the visa you're currently on is up for renewal. At that point, you present whatever documents are needed for the new status and the "renewal" includes the change of status. But for a salarié visa (actually residence permit) you will need to work with your employer to obtain the proper paperwork. They should be able to help you with that.


Hi,

You are right,
The process starts with employer. That's been already done .
The enterprise applies for authorisation de travail, after which the person has to visit the prefecture. Apparently my confusion is that after visiting the prefecture, if the prefecture directly issues an APS which is for just a small term. How to go ahead after that. Because only 2 APS are issued.
What happens after the APS because change of status does take time.


----------



## 1312_Varuna (5 mo ago)

I am an Indian national, holding an APS visa which is valid till 26th August 2022 and i am eligible for a one more year renewal of my APS as per bilateral agreement between India and France.

Have been trying to seek an online appointment since two months. I also visited Bobigny prefecture and was told to come on the day APS is getting expired but now they are asking to take an appointment and come which is not available

Please help me urgently

Thank you and have a good day !


----------

